# Long term car rental



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have just moved over to Porto and was wondering if anybody knew of any car rental companies that would consider long term rentals?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Plenty do but we used Argus Car Hire & got a pretty good deal.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks travelling man. Was it something you did online?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup. They check umpteen sites & find you the best deal.

IIRC we paid less than E10 a day for a fairly small car with air con about 18 months ago.

I've also used them several times for short term rentals in the UK & got similarly good prices.


----------

